
Man Crawls Under His House to Fix the Cable, Finds 45 Rattlesnakes – The Dodo - theandrewbailey
https://www.thedodo.com/in-the-wild/man-finds-45-snakes-under-his-house
======
DamnYuppie
But I bet he didn’t find any rats or mice ;)

